# What does this control?



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok.. ill get a pic when I get home but this is a shot in the dark. Its eating me alive and I cannot find it in the Bentley manual. 
Removed the panel under the dash to show the relays and hidden fuses. Above the relay panel is a single relay marked 373 with a 15 amp fuse below it. As soon as I crank the car it pops the fuse and runs like crap. Anybody know what that relay and fuse controls? I have a feeling its ecm related.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

373 at the top... fuse is pulled right below it.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Up

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

:banghead:

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

Found this, hope it helps 



> There is a 13 position relay panel and an 8 position relay panel. The relays for the fan system are on the 8 position panel, position 1, 2 and 3. Position 1 relay (373) operates the fan if the coolant is too warm after the engine is shut down. Position 2 relay (370) is the first speed fan relay. Position 3 relay (373) operates the fan at the higher second speed. There is a fan series resistor network located in the left front corner of the engine compartment attached to the frame (view from below to see it). There is a coolant thermo switch too.


----------

